

Traditional Real Estate Professionals Fight Zillow, Trulia and Realtor.com - thowar2
http://activerain.com/blogsview/3476614/narep-forms-to-fight-abuse-of-the-big-3-in-listing-syndication

======
thowar2
Taken from their About page: "ActiveRain is not trying to change the real
estate business model, unlike other technology companies. Rather, ActiveRain
augments the existing one."

